# When to seperate?



## fish_4_all (Jun 3, 2006)

I have a Crypt Red Wendtii and a Crypt Lucens that seem to be getting crowded. The Red wendtii is shading itself and the larger leaves are loosing out the new growth. There is about 50 leaves from this plant and it's two sister plants. The Lucens has about 30 leaves and have slowed a little in growth once it grew 15+ leaves in about 2 weeks. Is it time to break up the happy families or should I leave them alone and only take off the sisters plants of the Wendtii?


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

You could remove some of the smaller crypts if you want. 

Though the main plant probably does not HAVE to be split. Crypts do not need that much light to survive and flourish so I suspect that if your lighting is decent, then the leaves are probably getting enough light.

However, if you see the shaded leaves starting to die off, or if it is very dark under all the leaves you might want to consider pruning some of the larger leaves back so the light gets through easier.

15 leaves is pretty impressive! My lucens does not grow nearly as fast as that! You must be doing something right!


----------



## fish_4_all (Jun 3, 2006)

Red Wendtii is 7-8 inches across and Lucens is now putting out 3 more leaves. I keep trimming the ones that are infesetd wiith algae the worst, hair alage I think. You should be able to see it on the lucens, it is really bad but hopefully when I remove the rockwool today, it will go away as I remove some of the worst leaves. I also plan to get some otos and maybe some SAE but they will get way too big for a 10 gallon. If you can tell me for sure what kind and let me know if the otos will eat I woud be greatful!


----------

